# Small car with high driving position



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've an 8-yr-old Toyota Aygo. The dealership recently wrote me about their scrappage scheme and tho I hadn't been considering a change, I now am.

I like the Aygo - it's small, nippy, easy to drive.

However, my son pointed out that in another 8 years I will be rising 80 and might find difficulty getting in and out the lowish Aygo.

So I'm now looking for recommendations for a small car with a higher driving position. My son-in-law suggested the Hyundai i20 but some reviews suggest the engine isn't all that willing.

I'd be grateful for any input, especially with personal recommendation.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> I've an 8-yr-old Toyota Aygo. The dealership recently wrote me about their scrappage scheme and tho I hadn't been considering a change, I now am.
> 
> I like the Aygo - it's small, nippy, easy to drive.
> 
> ...


Recently bought an automatic Suzuki Ignis for the wife, she is 5'2" the seat height ratchets up until her head touches the ceiling, and down to the base for me to drive for when I'm the chauffeur. Recording 58 mpg at the moment.

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Tony - I'll have a look at that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm just realising, on looking at the various bits of information, that maybe asking for a higher driving position isn't really what I want.

I'm quite tall so I probably wouldn't be able to ratchet up the seat too far before my head hit the ceiling.

What I'm really after is a car I can get into and, more importantly, out of fairly easily as I get older - so the actual chassis would probably have to be higher.

Any suggestions? How does the ingis score on that front Tony?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Try a Skoda Yeti. The car has just been discontinued but there are still some new ones about and plenty of second user ones. Nice ride height but also has plenty of head room. Choice of petrol and diesel models and 4x4 option on some variants. Nice to drive as well as a practical shape with good load carrying ability.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> I'm just realising, on looking at the various bits of information, that maybe asking for a higher driving position isn't really what I want.
> 
> I'm quite tall so I probably wouldn't be able to ratchet up the seat too far before my head hit the ceiling.
> 
> ...


With my dodgy knees ? hence the auto and big doors

tony


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Got my dad (86) a Fiat Panda as he was struggling getting into his previous car


He loves it and drives around in it as if its a go cart 


In fact i would like a 4x4 version especially for the winter , having seen them handling deep snow in ski resorts


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Kia Venga, bought for exactly your reasons of ease of access. I have the 1.4 diesel which is unexciting and lacks oomph but £30 road tax and 58/60mpg makes it better and not forgetting 7 year warranty.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi,
Just bought a Dacia Sandero Stepway Laureate 1.5 DCI capable of 80mpg which comes with all the toys but more importantly 2" higher than the Sandero which makes entry and exit easy. 

Having had various 4wd vehicles including Ssang-Yong Musso, Kia Sorento and Opel Antara over 12 year period, we both found small or medium cars were very low and more difficult after being used to the extra height. Other advantage is being able to see over tops of standard cars when driving.
Cheers,
Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Charisma said:


> Try a Skoda Yeti. The car has just been discontinued but there are still some new ones about and plenty of second user ones. Nice ride height but also has plenty of head room. Choice of petrol and diesel models and 4x4 option on some variants. Nice to drive as well as a practical shape with good load carrying ability.


That looked intreresting Charisma - till I looked at the prices! Nearer 20k than 10k which is out of range for me.

But thanks.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

My friend has the Kia Venga and loves it (2 knee replacements) for its ease of entry and exit.

I love my VW Up Move. Sturdy car, handles easily and over 70 mpg and no tax as it is a Bluemotion model.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

A friend bought a Stepway and are very pleased with it. His wife has a bad back and its extra height makes it easier to get in and out. I've been in it and can confirm. Need to go round the showrooms and try some. Graham


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa;
So I'm now looking for recommendations for a small car with a higher driving position. My son-in-law suggested the Hyundai i20 but some reviews suggest the engine isn't all that willing.
I'd be grateful for any input said:


> Not an i20 but an ix20 , big difference. ( son has one )
> 
> https://www.autozine.co.uk/hyundai/ix20/14i-active/review


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The ix20 and the Venga are almost identical, both built in same factory.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pointers - keep them coming! 

Yes, I do need to get out there and sit in a few.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our old Golf is either getting lower or we are not bending so well and eventually we will be making the same decision.
VW do a SportVan which is higher but I keep looking at the smaller SUV type vehicles like the Seat Ateca and Skoda Karoq and just in the VW T-Roc.
All slightly higher riding SUVs. But small enough to park and turn.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My wife had trouble getting in and out of her hast car because of long term problems with her knees, so I got her a new Honda HRV.

She tells me it's solved her problems. It's basically a Jazz with a higher SUV type body shell, together with a 1500cc drive train. 

If cost is a concern, it might be worth considering lease. 


.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Part of the reason we bought our Nissan Juke was because of its higher ride height: it's so much easier for Mrs GMJ to get in and out of.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Must admit the Juke is a high car 

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I did sit in a few today, including the new Aygo I'd been considering and looking at it from future-proofing point of view has put it off the list -it's just too low.

The Picanto is also a no-go.

I sat in a Dacia Sandero Stepway but the seat had no height adjustment so I think it was maybe the lower spec from the Laureate whch is supposed to have it. Probably with height adjustment it would be OK.

Kia Venga and Hyundai ix20 were OK tho bigger cars than I would prefer. The Hyundai i10 was the right size but not too sure about the access; I think I need to take it for a test drive and try to get out of it when the driver's door is parked against the pavement - I think that would give me a good idea of how I'll manage in a few years' time. It seemed a reasonable price for automatic/cruise control with scrappage and trade-in thrown in...

The Skoda Yeti and Nissan Juke were also OK for height.

And I'm even more confused!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

The VW Up does have height control on drivers seat only

As someone stated previously the Skoda Yeti seems high and not to big. But I have heard there is a long waiting list for them, may have changed now though.

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to try that on Dave.

I found that even with the higher chassis, I still needed to ramp the seat up to get good in/out position.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Dacia Sandero Stepway Laureate has seat height adjustment but only on the driver's side. 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Today I'd a test drive in a 2013 Dacia Sandero Stepway Laureate and also a 2015 Nissan Juke (tho checking it online indicates it's actually Sep 2014).

Anyway, I liked both. I also looked at the Kia Soul but it just seemed so big n chunky. 

Does anyone have any comments on their relative merits?


----------

